# Whizzer at Barrett Jackson Scottsdale 2022 Sold



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 28, 2022)

PRE-WAR WHIZZER MOTORBIKE - Barrett-Jackson Auction Company - World's Greatest Collector Car Auctions
					

Sold* at Scottsdale 2022 - Lot #9377.2 PRE-WAR WHIZZER MOTORBIKE




					www.barrett-jackson.com
				




$13k


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2022)

I think when the time comes this is where I should sell my collection. I just hope there are a lot of rich drunks there that day!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 28, 2022)

Ooof.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 28, 2022)

Just think what it would have sold for if they had only encased it in plastic and stuck a 8.0 grade on it. 😆


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

That seat looks much later to me. Nice Whizzer though.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2022)

I’ve never liked the way those tall frame straightbars looked, but in this case, it gives the Whizzer kit a sportier look.
Maybe just the angle of the photograph, but that’s the first adaptation of a Whizzer kit to a tall frame straightbar that I’ve seen,
In this case, I like the forward slant it gives the bike.
It makes it look like it has a shorter wheelbase.
Like a track racing pacer.
Gives me some inspiration.
Maybe, I’ll have to grab the next tall frame that pops up.


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2022)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 28, 2022)

$14,950 paid with commission!  The house gets their cut also  Nice machine!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 28, 2022)

I bought one from a fellow who bought it from bj.. he was drunk..paid too much but I had killer parts.. lol. They do get high prices.. but the get you snockered on booze..🥺 lol most just buy without knowing ..lol


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 1, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> View attachment 1558514
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My buddy's dad has a 48 whizzer on Craigslist for $4800.00 that's really nice and well cared for.. RideOnn.. Razin


----------



## C1B1 (Feb 1, 2022)

People that buy at those auctions have more money than they need.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

Razin, post the link please.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 1, 2022)

Time to start bringing good bikes to these auctions and open up the eyes of the world to this stuff...
was that the only old bike at that auction?


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 1, 2022)

I just registered...and it lets you view some past listings sold pricing ....cobbled garbage repop whizzer 10 G's...
horrible phantom goofy repaint repop parts....4k

I thought these people were discerning regarding what they accept here?  Apparently not.

Send em' your garbage n' get rich!


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2022)

Correct H motor?, for a prewar?


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 2, 2022)

wow ...they even lie to sell stuff...what a joke this one is, not sure if price shows...but 1150.00 complete BS 'all orig'









						All-original late 1960s-early '70s Schwinn Sting-Ray bicycle. - Barrett-Jackson Auction Company - World's Greatest Collector Car Auctions
					

Sold* at Palm Beach 2018 - Lot #6478.3 All-original late 1960s-early '70s Schwinn Sting-Ray bicycle.




					www.barrett-jackson.com
				




no idea even what this abomination is but FOUR G'S!!!









						Killer restored 1950's Schwinn bicycle complete with leather  - Barrett-Jackson Auction Company - World's Greatest Collector Car Auctions
					

Sold* at Scottsdale 2015 - Lot #8227.3 Killer restored 1950's Schwinn bicycle complete with leather seat and fantastic paint finish.




					www.barrett-jackson.com


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 2, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> They do get high prices.. but the get you snockered on booze..🥺 lol most just buy without knowing ..



A friend of mine and myself have registered as sellers at BJ, Mecum, and the Silver auctions at Hot August Nights. I'm registered for the Mecum Glendale AZ. auction in March. We have sold cars at inflated prices and barely broke even on others. While alcohol may play a part in some of the sales, the most common factor is huge ego. ( Drinks are not free and you have to pay for your own.) In fact most of these guys are non-drinkers. I have seen the same two buyers go toe to toe for an item just so they can say they outbid someone. A lot of them are wealthy with more money than common sense. They love shiny eye candy and care little about correct parts or originality. a good example is a Texaco gas station sign my friend had. I helped him build a sheet metal can for it so he could plug it for neon. It was listed in the catalog as an"altered original". A total fantasy piece and incorrect in every way. It sold for nearly 5 times what the original sign was worth. That Whizzer will probbly never be ridden, but will sit in a collection until the buyer passes away and it's sold at auction again.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 2, 2022)

Tim the Skid said:


> A friend of mine and myself have registered as sellers at BJ, Mecum, and the Silver auctions at Hot August Nights. I'm registered for the Mecum Glendale AZ. auction in March. We have sold cars at inflated prices and barely broke even on others. While alcohol may play a part in some of the sales, the most common factor is huge ego. ( Drinks are not free and you have to pay for your own.) In fact most of these guys are non-drinkers. I have seen the same two buyers go toe to toe for an item just so they can say they outbid someone. A lot of them are wealthy with more money than common sense. They love shiny eye candy and care little about correct parts or originality. a good example is a Texaco gas station sign my friend had. I helped him build a sheet metal can for it so he could plug it for neon. A total fantasy piece and incorrect in every way. It sold for nearly 5 times what the original sign was worth. That Whizzer will probbly never be ridden, but will sit in a collection until the buyer passes away and it's sold at auction again.




So with America spiraling down on all levels of respect, identity and class....there are NO auctions that currently exist
where the buyer can rest assured they are not being lied to?


----------



## 1motime (Feb 2, 2022)

Everything is a lie. Except the truth


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 2, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> So with America spiraling down on all levels of respect, identity and class....there are NO auctions that currently exist
> where the buyer can rest assured they are not being lied to?




That is the current reality Robert. Look at all the reproductions in the advertising hobby. But if you buy something from me, rest assured I will not misrepresent it or lie to you.😎


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 3, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Razin, post the link please.



I'm at a lose as i don't have the technical savvy. Look up Sheboygan wisconsin Craigslist and it should come up on the bikes section.. Good luck..


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I'm at a lose as i don't have the technical savvy. Look up Sheboygan wisconsin Craigslist and it should come up on the bikes section.. Good luck..



Not sure how he has it listed but I’m not seeing it. All you have to do is open the ad and right click the URL, click “copy”, and then “paste” in your CABE post. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Feb 4, 2022)

Right click URL  Left Click Copy   .............Right click your Post  Left Click Paste  Should pop up and be readable


----------



## locomotion (Feb 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Not sure how he has it listed but I’m not seeing it. All you have to do is open the ad and right click the URL, click “copy”, and then “paste” in your CABE post. V/r Shawn



here it is guys ..... we don't have much Craigslist here in Canada but I was still able to find it








						Schwinn Whizzer - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1948 restored to original with W-Z frame, S-2 rims, H-D spokes, new good year double eagle tires, twist grip controls, original 40 's saddle bags, working radio and more acc.



					sheboygan.craigslist.org


----------



## 1motime (Feb 4, 2022)

locomotion said:


> here it is guys ..... we don't have much Craigslist here in Canada but I was still able to find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call that a better deal. More of a description and looks like the shop of an enthusiast. Helps to know of where things come from. Barrett Jackson doesn't always get into the details


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 4, 2022)

1motime said:


> I call that a better deal. More of a description and looks like the shop of an enthusiast. Helps to know of where things come from. Barrett Jackson doesn't always get into the details



Yeah, and i know this guy very well and he's a real stand up guy that's into old cars and Harleys too.. Good guy to deal with also..


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Feb 5, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Razin, post the link please.












						Schwinn Whizzer - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1948 restored to original with W-Z frame, S-2 rims, H-D spokes, new good year double eagle tires, twist grip controls, original 40 's saddle bags, working radio and more acc.



					sheboygan.craigslist.org


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 16, 2022)

It looks like someone's rider.  Maybe two grand and change if it runs well.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 16, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> It looks like someone's rider.  Maybe two grand and change if it runs well.



It runs very well and is well worth the asking price... Iv'e seen it run last year.. If you could swing it , I'd buy it if i was you.. Really nice Whizzer..


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 27, 2022)

No two tone.  Not show quality. No light kit or plate holder.  Wrong rear light with no generator to power it. I couldn't put it next to any of my bikes or it would look like a turd.  Rider.  $2,500.00.  Repaint? new seat?  I wouldn't trade it for my junkiest rider.  I would ride next to it under a friend's butt.  Think of me as a snob but the incorrect paint job is hard to fix.  I smell rattle can paint (alligatoring) sliding off where gas leaks onto the tank.  It is not the extra money but the pride of an scuffed up old wrinkled guy.  My bikes are the best I could do.  We have a crappy, corrupt state but our bikes are tip-top.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 27, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> No two tone.  Not show quality. No light kit or plate holder.  Wrong rear light with no generator to power it. I couldn't put it next to any of my bikes or it would look like a turd.  Rider.  $2,500.00.  Repaint? new seat?  I wouldn't trade it for my junkiest rider.  I would ride next to it under a friend's butt.  Think of me as a snob but the incorrect paint job is hard to fix.  I smell rattle can paint (alligatoring) sliding off where gas leaks onto the tank.  It is not the extra money but the pride of an scuffed up old wrinkled guy.  My bikes are the best I could do.  We have a crappy, corrupt state but our bikes are tip-top.



😡😡


----------



## Nashman (Mar 11, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> wow ...they even lie to sell stuff...what a joke this one is, not sure if price shows...but 1150.00 complete BS 'all orig'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BJ musta got a deal on those Persons repop saddles ( not a bad seat...but.... came on the 1985 Columbia RX5) as I see one on this Schwinn and one on the Whizzer that hit $13K!!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 11, 2022)

Tim the Skid said:


> That is the current reality Robert. Look at all the reproductions in the advertising hobby. But if you buy something from me, rest assured I will not misrepresent it or lie to you.😎



I collect too much neat stuff. I rarely buy repro, and if I do, I ( usually) know it, BUT make sure I do my homework so not to get hooped on all the repro stuff when I want ( 99% of the time) original. I've been collecting 40+ years and know a little about alot, a bit more about a little.

 If you dig advertising ( gas/oil/soda pop/beer) look at Ebay and be amazed at all the repro signs. MOST not divulging that they are clearly reproductions. Most of the BS repro's are "patina aged" to dupe the buyer. A good ( late) friend used to travel to India "picking" back in the 90's and pulled tons of cool legitimate antiques, but also LOTS of bogus repro porcelain advertising signs. He didn't misrepresent stuff, but back then it was anyones guess what was real. Some of the Ebay sellers fess up and call it new/reproduction, but many BS and play the game. Pity. "Caveat Emptor" which loosely translates to "if you drop the soap in the public shower, let it go".


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 12, 2022)

Nashman said:


> A good ( late) friend used to travel to India "picking" back in the 90's and pulled tons of cool legitimate antiques, but also LOTS of bogus repro porcelain advertising signs.




Great point. Some of the reproductions from the 80's and 90's are now 30+ years old.  The advertising hobby has been flooded with fakes.


----------

